# first time bow hunter



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

i drew out for deer with a bow this year. (mule deer) and elk in New Mexico. i recently bought a Martin Firecat and already im hitting in the 10 ring consistently from 20 yards using 100 grain field tips. im waiting til i work my way up to a 65-70 pound pull before i start fine tuning the sight pins, which i should be able to achieve in the next couple of weeks. i started at 50 pounds and 3 weeks later im at 60 pounds. ive heard that the mechanical broadheads fly closest to what the field tips fly compared to the fixed position broadheads. is this true? if so is the Rage 3 everything its cracked up to be. if its not true what are some of the fixxed position broadheads i should be looking at. i love hunting with my 7 mm mag but i was told that once i kill a deer or elk with a bow ill never rifle hunt again. i think i believe this. i know my skills or luck will be tested to the max this year but im up for the challenge. i have no doubt that i have what it takes to do this but im not to proud to ask for advice, so any helpful hints will be greatly appreciated. New Mexico has a lot of wide open country so i anticipate a very challenging hunt. There are not many trees so a tree stand is out of the equation. and hunting from a blind is like a shot in the dark in this country. In the past while scouting ive seen huge bucks 1 day in an area and the next day theyll be 2 miles from where you saw them the day before. so im limited to spot and stalk or still hunting. any suggestions on this topic as well?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

i wouldnt say mechanicals are a good choice for anything bigger then deer and personally would never use a mechanical on a deer. there are just as accurate fixed blades out there, short ferrule heads are the most consistently accurate while longer blades heads will give greater penetration. (all has to do with blade angle and planing area) heads like muzzy mx4, mx3, slick tricks heads or similar heads will be your best bet. with there claim to fly like field points, which they closely do out of a fullytuned bow. Magnus heads are also very well constucted, will result in great penetration and lifetime no ? ask gaurantee, which is nice. The magnus heads do have longer blades resulting in more planing thus slightly more tuning and better flight with longer vanes. for elk i would surely go with a fixed blade head with something like a buzzcut with 4" vanes or a slick trick with blazers. to each is own though see what flies good for you and what you have confidence in.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for your input. i will take it into serious consideration. ive been reading about the magnus broad heads and the slicktricks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Magnus stingers all the way!

Cut on contact and fully tunable. Some of the toughest blades on the market.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

You may know this, but no matter what broadhead you choose you are going to have to resite your bow while shooting the broadheads. You can't really just sight in with field tips then put a broadhead on and have it shoot exactly the same. I shoot with field points for practice during summer and when it gets closer to the season I start shooting with broadheads and make adjustments to the sight. I would also shy away from mechanicals. I think in states like Colorado they are Illegal for elk, I don't know about NM. You usually don't get a pass through which equals less of a blood trail. I shoot the G5 Montec, They are one solid peice and you can buy a resharpening tool to keep them razor sharp, I like them a lot. Good luck on your hunts :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very good info given! I would take a look at the Magnus Snuffers! I have had nothing but great luck with them! You can sharpen them in the field, and use them on multiple kills!

Good luck!


----------

